# Villain review



## JCKeck1

Yo, so I just got my Villian also and got it out on medium flow Escalante this weekend. I can't tell you enough how psyched I am! I've paddled the Rocker for a long time and a bit in the Super Hero, but the new Villian is awesome. She's extremely fast and even though the nose looks a bit long with less rocker, it boofs better than the Rocker does. It was pure joy to paddle. I'll get some pics up soon.

I know a lot of people out there were not psyched on the Rocker, but those people should definitely take a long look and paddle the Villian. It's a totally different animal and friggin amazing. 

Joe 
Team JK


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Interested in demoing the big villain. Anyone around the metro denver area got one for a demo?


----------



## JCKeck1

I got you one. CKS has them in stock. Confluence should have them soon.....
Joe


----------



## mjpowhound

Any thoughts on a Hero vs. Villain in big water?


----------



## ericnourse

Hey Mt Putz..z, I rarely throw anything serious out here, but I have had my Villian S now for a couple weeks and have been down some fun stuff. I'm super sick like that! When I sat in the boat when it 1st arrived, I noticed right off the bat that it had enough room for my enormous 4 1/2 inch chub. The shape, lines, rocker, outfitting, and free sponge is exactly what I have been waiting for. The reason for this design in the first place was EJ's fear of me kicking his ass if this design didn't happen.

This boat does everything perfectly! I get in, paddle sick shit (around Greeley), and get out. I don't adjust it at all except an occasional rope stretch (I tend to press quite hard on my feet because of my masculine legs). I like my creek boat to fit almost like a play boat. I'm super sick like that!

Boils, drops, side currents tend to flush off the back deck rather than sending you backwards begging for hot chocolate, flannel sheets, and your mom. The soft lines are the perfect balance for doing everything and keeping a 4 1/2 inch chub all the way to the take-out where your girlfriend is waiting with a short skirt, no panties, and a cold beverage.

I am 185 pounds of pure steel, and super good looking if that matters. I would recommend this boat to a friend. I would share pics, but I don't want any of you to get killed. I'm super sick like that.

E-


----------



## mfzurek

we all know what you are using the sponge for eric....


----------



## acetomato

Super sick review Eric


----------



## JCKeck1

So about the bigger water... fired off the Villain into Upper South Boulder today and I was again super psyched. The run was high. We put on at 450 and took off in the neighborhood of 600cfs - getting into Normandy canyon levels. The boat just handles really smooth and the speed provides a lot of forgiveness. 

I definitely prefer the Villain in big water because of that speed. The Super Hero has a better carving hull, but it's definitely significantly slower. People that were skeptical about Jacksons in the past really need to check out this boat. 
Joe


----------

